# How many Kindles have you seen in the "wild'?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I never saw or touched a Kindle before I bought mine, and in the seven months I have owned it, I have only seen one other: flying on a plane to Germany. What are your experiences? Anyone here hook up to "see a Kindle in your city"?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The 'wild' Kindle I saw was through "see a kindle in your city".  WE met up in a restaurant for lunch here in Arlington.  The wait staff was quite interested in it as well.  It's what convinced me that it was a good thing to spend my stimulus money on.

Ann


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I've met two people who know what they are. Everyone else is "Wtf is that?!" ing me. I posted in the "See a Kindle..." forum, that I would be willing to show mine off in the Tri-Cities area of WA, but last I checked, no one is interested. We're a fairly big area, so I was rather surprised. All conservative though. I haven't met a single conservative interested in owning a Kindle. Any conservatives here?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

One, in the next town over.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> I've met two people who know what they are. Everyone else is "Wtf is that?!" ing me. I posted in the "See a Kindle..." forum, that I would be willing to show mine off in the Tri-Cities area of WA, but last I checked, no one is interested. We're a fairly big area, so I was rather surprised. All conservative though. I haven't met a single conservative interested in owning a Kindle. Any conservatives here?


Conservative here and Kindle owner in Utah. I'm about an hour north of where the school district bought all those Kindles. I live in a University town and there are likely Kindles hanging out at coffee shops, but that's not really my thing (I'm too busy feeding the animals etc and getting to work). I'm also an officer in the Army National Guard. Found quite a few military history books for Kindle that are great.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

thomashton said:


> RovingSoul said:
> 
> 
> > I've met two people who know what they are. Everyone else is "Wtf is that?!" ing me. I posted in the "See a Kindle..." forum, that I would be willing to show mine off in the Tri-Cities area of WA, but last I checked, no one is interested. We're a fairly big area, so I was rather surprised. All conservative though. I haven't met a single conservative interested in owning a Kindle. Any conservatives here?
> ...


Do you have... goats? It's good that the Kindle is able to reach across party lines and embrace all though. Just means the rest of the country will join the cult that much faster.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> thomashton said:
> 
> 
> > RovingSoul said:
> ...


HAHAHA. Yes, I do have goats--pygmies. 6 nannies and a billy. I also have beehives, about 70 chickens, geese, ducks, a dog, guinea fowl, and tons of mice in the hay barn. They're my hobby. By trade I am a wildlife biologist.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

thomashton said:


> RovingSoul said:
> 
> 
> > thomashton said:
> ...


Wow, pretty nice setup there. Fresh goat milk (does that have a special name?) honey, eggs, etc. And baby birds to play with. And goats. I'm sort of an animal fanatic, and I've always thought goats are adorable. Everyone else has always thought I'm odd.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup. I am happy where I live and contented with life. This autumn I have been building a new sauna house out in the back. It is nearly done and the sauna arrives on Friday. I am looking forward to wrapping myself in a towel, my Kindle in a Ziploc and relaxing away the cold Northern Utah winter.

My only problem with the idyllic life is deployment iwth the Army. I am an officer in a special forces unit and get pulled away quite often. This year it was for 2 months in the summer. Next year I am already scheduled for at least 5 if not 6 months or more! Well, at least it's not the full 18. I've done that in Iraq before too.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the sauna! ...I hate saunas. I tried the Ziplock bag trick the other day though, and it has some issues. The scroll whell doesn't work at all. That wouldn't be a problem, but I didn't have my book selected yet, so it ended up being a problem. Also, the plastic tended to fog up, and had to be wiped off every couple of minutes.

You're a Wildlife Biologist who's also in a spec. forces unit? I was going to ask if you're in the Rangers, but I don't know if National Guard folk can be in the Rangers.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Guard folk absolutely can be ranger qualified. I am not however. I also am not special forces qualified either. As I said, I am an officer in an SF unit. I am a platoon leader in an Airborne SF support company. I lead the engineers who are called up to support SF missions. Basically we get a call that a SF batallion needs engineering support in an unimproved area and either jump in or fly in (and land) and get to work for a couple months until the regular engineers show up and take over for us.

Funny thing is, I am not an enginner officer, but that's the way officers are. Leaders of all, generalists of every job.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Others? Stories of Kindles you have met, either through arranged dates or accidental get togethers?

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am meeting a woman thursday who jumped on the Kindle band wagon via Oprah.. I am also getting a ton of emails from people on the "see the kindle in your city" one wanted to know if she could download and print her knitting patterns on it.. I had to tell her it was not the way it worked.

I get stopped alot and people don't always get the concept.. I just wish I had folders.. I hate turning over the kindle to someone and they can see everything on that page... I dont have things to hide per say but do I really want to turn it over to a client I am trying to convince to hire me to do is Public Relations and he sees I am reading "marcia brady's biography"... you get the point.. LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Patrizia, welcome! Glad you made it here!

Is Marcia's (Maureen's) biography on the Kindle now? When it first came out a few weeks ago, it wasn't.

I won't even tell you the embarrassing name of a book I had on my home page when a doctor at the Free Clinic picked it up to look at it. Yikes! LOL

L

PS, despite the embarrassing name, the book was actually pretty good!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish I could say I've seen many kindles in the wild.  Hey, I wish I could say I had seen ONE other Kindle in the wild.  But mine is the only one I've seen.    But people have been interested when they've seen mine.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmmm.  I haven't seen any in the wild.  Mine didn't come today.   Maybe tomorrow -- I hope, I hope, I hope.  Just got an idea.  A very nice wine shop with small bar opened here in town a while ago.  I plan to go there with my Kindle and read and drink wine.  The wine shop has "events".  Maybe they would send out e-mail to their customer list to come in for a Kindle viewing / demonstration.  Maybe?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Hmmmm. I haven't seen any in the wild. Mine didn't come today.  Maybe tomorrow -- I hope, I hope, I hope. Just got an idea. A very nice wine shop with small bar opened here in town a while ago. I plan to go there with my Kindle and read and drink wine. The wine shop has "events". Maybe they would send out e-mail to their customer list to come in for a Kindle viewing / demonstration. Maybe?


I think that's a really interesting idea! I had a great time city at outdoor cafes in Switzerland last month, sipping wine and reading my Kindle. Life is so civilized in Europe (even if they don't have Whispernet).

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie

oh yeah the book is out in Kindle form, took a few days but I think its even on the Kindle best seller list.. I admit I am loving it... but I still want folders.. LOL...


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I have only seen my kindle, I hope to see other kindle as the kindle community growths.

Jah


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not seen ONE other Kindle.   There was a picnic last Saturday 10/25/08 at Desota Caverns in AL of Kindle owners. I had to be in Chicago at a 3 day meeting and missed it, I was SO disappointed. I found out about it on one of the boards; manybooks. com or another free ebook site. Can't remember so no way to reconnect although I did email the gal & ask if this was a one time thing or if they would get together again. No reply.

Linda


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wanted to thank Thomashton for his service to our country!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

My pleasure Westpointer.

And, I'm sorry I did my best to de-rail this thread. Glad I was thwarted as this is a great topic and one I'm interested in.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking at the poll results so far, it certainly confirms that we are a group of early adopters, since 80% of folks have not seen another Kindle! 

I have to say, when I saw the one on the plane, I almost fainted. It was the man in the seat in front of me and I could see his Kindle reflected in the window. (The plane was rather dark since we were flying at night). I didn't have the nerve to tap him on the shoulder or anything. I could see from the reflection that he was reading the Wall Street Journal. (I am such a spy!)

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Any more Kindle in the wild stories? Newcomers, add your vote to the poll!


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have only seen one other Kindle in the wild and it was on the beach in Delaware... and that person saw me (I was too busy reading my Kindle to see anything else). She stopped on her way by, dropped all of her stuff to dig her Kindle out of her beach bag to show me that she had one too. My friends and family already know that I'm a little crazy about my Kindle, so another person that was just as crazy with a Kindle has led them to believe that Kindles = crazy people.  
Amy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is amazing to me -- and I include myself in this group -- how wound up people get about this device, and how long the wound-up-itis lasts! I was excited when I got my iPhone but that wore off after a month or two. New laptpop? Ho, hum within a week. But this thing -- I feel like a kid on Christmas morning every time I pick it up!

L


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I completely agree! I love my Kindle. It has made the most impact on my lifestyle of almost any electronic device yet. 
I have always been a "reader" but with the Kindle it seems like I read so much more - I'm not sure if I actually read faster on the Kindle or if it is just so much more convenient. I just can't help but be enthusiastic about it.
Amy


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in Georgia. I suspect the reason I haven't seen any Kindles around here is that Amazon billed them as "revolutionary" and people here think they said "evolutionary" and, well, they ain't buying nothin' that's descended from no monkey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

These things are like the Yeti around here in rural, southern Vermont.  I have the only one I know of and when I showed it to a friend in a restaurant, a guy next to us reading a book gave the evil eye like I was bothering him.  He must be from Georgia!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeti...hahahah

There was a funny blog..I think on Huffington Post or maybe Daily KOS calling Kindle sightings as rare as Sasquatch. I laughed at that one.

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not seen any here either (also in Georgia) at least not that I have _noticed_. I think now that I have one and know what it looks like, I will start to spot them. In a little while, I am going to take mine out into my world for the first time and am kind of excited. I am going to go look for a pouch/travel case at a couple of my favorite "needful things" stores and also get lunch and run some errands. "Hot-lanta" has been pretty cold and I tend to go into hibernation as soon as the temp drops below 50º =) so I have't been anywhere in days! I'm charging him up right now!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't seen one for real yet... I do have a friend back in Houston where I just moved from that ordered one the day before I did and we are planning to have a Kindle-get-together at a later date. I am sure there must be other Kindles somewhere in the Lone Star State, just haven't seen 'em yet!


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never seen a "wild" one  but when I got mine (back in Feb) several of my geekier friends knew what it was.  I do know a few people with them now one of which I demoed the Kindle to before he bought it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I posted previously, I had seen one in the wild before purchasing mine; however I knew someone who must have been one of the early adopters, but I have never seen his.

Betsy


----------



## theresa51 (Nov 3, 2008)

They must be scarce in Eastern NC, since I've not seen one yet. I take mine everywhere, and people at work always ask, "Is that your new book thing?", but none of them are big readers, so I remain the lone Kindler around here!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never seen one either.  My fiance told me about one of his student's parents (he teaches guitar) who had one she pulled out while he was teaching, so that's how I found out about it.  I never did see one in person before I bought it, I agonized for a few weeks before I finally clicked to buy (and I've had it now for 7 months and STILL have yet to see one!).  I was supposed to go to Italy this summer and thought I couldn't go without this, I hate traveling with so many heavy books!  I didn't end up getting to go, but have never once regretted my decision.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

The only Kindle I've ever seen is mine.  I do, however, get many opportunities to proselytize.  Seems no one in the state of California has ever seen one before mine 

Yes, Leslie, why am I always reading "How to Lose Weight" or some such piffle when someone asks to see my Kindle?  I guess my fine literature tastes seem to surface at night when I'm home alone.  Or at least, home with my family who have heard way too much from me already about my awesome Kindle.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I haven't seen any but I have shown mine to two people *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Yes, Leslie, why am I always reading "How to Lose Weight" or some such piffle when someone asks to see my Kindle? I guess my fine literature tastes seem to surface at night when I'm home alone.


Leslie has more embarrassing stuff on her Kindle, I do believe....


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Before I got mine I saw one guy with one on an airplane.  He was demonstrating it to a few people.  I didn't pay attention because I thought it was one of those Sony readers which I wasn't interested in.  I just happened to see the Oprah show where it was one of her favorite things and then realized he had the kindle.  I ordered it before her show was over.....I was not disappointed!


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

So if Kindle sightings are so infrequent, then who owns them? And why is there a wait of 2-3 weeks for an item which nobody uses?

Jim


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> So if Kindle sightings are so infrequent, then who owns them? And why is there a wait of 2-3 weeks for an item which nobody uses?
> 
> Jim


We aren't seeing them in the wild because we are all here on KindleBoards and now going out anymore!! 

Seriously, mine is the only one I have ever seen in person... I know there is at least one more in my town, because I met the owner here on these boards!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie has more embarrassing stuff on her Kindle, I do believe....


I told you, *The Humble Little Condom: A History* is a print book!  My Kindle is stocked with _fine literature_!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I told you, *The Humble Little Condom: A History* is a print book!  My Kindle is stocked with _fine literature_!


Oh, that's right, I forgot, LOL!



Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have seen none, but then maybe I should go to Starbucks instead of Seniors group meetings.   The seniors are alla fascinated by mine though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love to see one in the wild.  A fellow Kindler in person would be awesome.  No one even asks about mine.  

I was reading the other night while waiting for Math Curriculum night to begin ... that's for those of us who learned math in the Dark Ages when Hypotenuse wasn't a dirty word ... and surrounded by all those Ph.D's, not one of them was at all interested in my baby.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

It's weird I had never seen another one and then I on a trip two weeks ago and saw 3 on planes and in airports and I have seen 3 around town in the last week.  That is good for all of us, since the more Kindles the more publishers will put books on Kindle and the more accessories for them.


----------



## DebT (Nov 11, 2008)

I have seen none in the wild but since I discovered the Kindle I have yammered on about it. I took a third job designating that money to go towards the purchase and everyone harasssed me like crazy(one I am not all that interested in carry along gadgets...they chide me...then I work 40 as a cashier for insurance...a dance studio for classes for the remaining teen and then odd jobs for a wrecker service to pay for Kindle)...but they also mentioned they would love to see it when it arrives...lol


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw a Kindle on the plane I was on going to Kansas City for a conference. The women in the aisle seat by me had one. I asked her if that was a Kindle and she said yes, but didn't offer to show it ot me or seem real excited about it. She actually put it away and read a magazine. Maybe she had only X rated stuff on it . I hadn't decided if I was going to get one at that point, but the fact that I hauled 3 books with me for a 3 day trip helped change my mind.

Lynn


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

The first Kindle I saw in the wild: I was on a ferry - riding from Seattle to Bainbridge Island.  There was a man who was leaning on the front of the boat reading a Kindle.  He looked like a basic commuter, but he looked so relaxed out in the fresh air reading.  I didn't bother him, but I was inside the ferry behind the windows reading my own Kindle.

I saw two others just a few weeks ago in a Tully's coffee shop.  I was glad to see them because I got a chance to see the m-edge cover which I had been considering, but wasn't sure about.

I have shown my Kindle on a plane, several coffee shops, multiple doctors offices, a hospital, on the bus, and at dog agility trials.  One day, they will be commonplace (I think  )

Susan


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I was glad to see them because I got a chance to see the m-edge cover which I had been considering, but wasn't sure about.


So... what did you think of the M-edge?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have yet so see any either, but I have hearn of one other person having on in the city...I am searching for this person cuz i am curious. Also because I hear that this person works for the Phantom show ($100+ for one ticket)....I love Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never seen another one, and no one has asked to see mine.  I want to stand on the top of a chair at Starbucks and scream "someone ask me about this voodoo thing I've got goin' on".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I've never seen another one, and no one has asked to see mine. I want to stand on the top of a chair at Starbucks and scream "someone ask me about this voodoo thing I've got goin' on".


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> So... what did you think of the M-edge?


I liked it more than I expected. My biggest problem was the tab hanging off the right side. The Kindler who showed it to me said that it wasn't ever an issue. I thought it would get in the way to have the tab there and I am still not 100% sure it won't be problem for me. I currently use the cover it came with and I have been generally satisfied with it, but the lower left corner on mine is showing lots of wear - I have had my Kindle for over a year now.

After seeing it in person, I would definitely consider the m-edge, but now my interest has been piqued with the upcoming Oberon cover - so for now I am going to be satisfied with a decalgirl cover (whimsical) and my current (well-worn) case.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I've never seen another one, and no one has asked to see mine. I want to stand on the top of a chair at Starbucks and scream "someone ask me about this voodoo thing I've got goin' on".


LOL



Susan M said:


> I liked it more than I expected. My biggest problem was the tab hanging off the right side... After seeing it in person, I would definitely consider the m-edge, but now my interest has been piqued with the upcoming Oberon cover - so for now I am going to be satisfied with a decalgirl cover (whimsical) and my current (well-worn) case.


Thanks for the info. I am still undecided as to what to do for a cover later on. I will use the original one until it wears out (probably). I have a brand new Mivizo cover in black that is waiting in the wings. Still waiting to see how the Oberon covers turn out.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the M-edge, I take the tab and fold it under and stick in the slot.  That way it holds the front to the back while I read. I much prefer it to the original.  Oberon's covers while beautiful need Velcro that has made me decide to stick with the m-edges and the their no Velcro solution.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya'll have seen that Oberon has gone live, haven't you? Check out the Oberon thread in Accessories and also go here.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen them and they are beautiful, but they don't have one I can't live with out.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I was so excited last night to see my first Kindle in the wild.  We were at Souplantation.  I saw the guy go in before me.  I finally caught up to him and mentioned his Kindle.  He wasn't too friendly, but smiled anyway.  Then, my mom came in and she commented on his Kindle.  Again, just a faint smile.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I would be SO excited to see another Kindle! I'm always looking for one. I can imagine the joy of talking to someone that understands my obsession.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ya'll have seen that Oberon has gone live, haven't you? Check out the Oberon thread in Accessories and also go here.
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=66
> 
> Betsy


They are beautiful, but I can buy an awful lot of books for $75. I'll stick with my plain, black leather Tuff-Luv.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I would be SO excited to see another Kindle! I'm always looking for one. I can imagine the joy of talking to someone that understands my obsession.


Me too. Considering that I live in S. Calif and at least 4 people that I know have gotten one on my recommendation, I am really surprised.


----------



## vick_ammo (Nov 22, 2008)

I am the one in the wild!!
I was sitting in the car outside Books-a-million while my wife went in to get a dead tree book that is not in Kindlese. 

I was reading Oscar The Kindle when a car pulled up beside us.  I heard a squeal and looked up.  The girl in the car beside me was jumping up and down in the seat, pointing and yelling.  She rolled down her window and yelled "A KINDLE, DO YOU LIKE IT!!".  

I invited her over and had a show and tell session.  She told her husband she now had something for Santa to bring her!


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

Only 1. That is how I learn of the Kindle. 
I saw a lady at my daughter's gymnastics class reading "something". NO I DID NOT ASK HER ABOUT IT. I'm just not that type. 
I came home and stalked the web till I found it. So happy I did.

And as someone else stated. I don't hang in coffee shops, or I would probably see more. 
I only read at home, waiting in my car, or waiting at my kiddo's activities.

I have NEVER been approached about it.


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

I've never seen one in the wild.  I do frequently take mine in the wild.  As a homeschooling mom, free time is a precious gift.  All 3 kids attend a group class on Mondays, so I am always at a coffee shop with my Kindle on Monday mornings.  I've never gotten so much as a single question.  On the other hand, I am a study hall monitor one day a week (where my teens take group classes) and I read almost all day.  The kids have swarmed me many times.  These will sound sexist but it's almost always the boys.  I think they think you can play video games on it! I've done my best to nix that misconception.  I think out of the 100 or so kids who've seen me with it at school, only one had ever even heard of it.

Interesting subject.


Hmmmm.... with all the group classes talk, it doesn't sound like these homeschoolers are *home* much, huh?


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have seen none.  

In general, my friends and family are the only ones that show much interest--I rarely have strangers approach me about my kindle.  My family contains a lot of avid readers, but mostly they've come to the consensus that they could not get used to not reading an actual book.  To each their own I guess.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Zero, I've never seen one in the wild, I haven't even seen my own yet.  I ordered one sight unseen and I can't wait for Tuesday when she should arrive and I can finally see her and hold her.  I work downtown Minneapolis and use public transportation, I've see many book readers but never a Kindle.  They must be out there somewhere.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I still haven't seen any other Kindles but my own. I did take Kwinn out with me several times this past week kinda hoping someone would say "hey, I have one of those!" No such luck! Last Thursday evening Larry took me to a Jamaican restaurant in SW Houston and I took Kwinn. We were the only people there until we left. I carried Kwinn to the doctor yesterday and I was the only person in the waiting room the whole time! VERY unusual! I do know there is at least one other kindle living in my town, we just haven't run into each other yet!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I've never seen any others in the wild, but one person asked me about mine, and it's actually a pretty good story.

I was at my local Verizon store, on the day of the Storm release. (Those of you in tune with what's going on know this was a HUGE day for Verizon.) The entire store is buzzing about the release of the new Blackberry. Anyway, I'm waiting in line, reading my Kindle, and the Manager of the store stops whatever he's doing, and asks me what I'm doing. I give him a little demonstration, and he was amazed. I think he thought the Kindle was cooler than the Storm. I gave him all the info, and I wouldn't be surprised if he has already ordered one....


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

I finally saw someone else with one!  I was at a Conference and, ironically, in line to have an author sign a dtb (a free copy, what can I say!), when I saw someone else in line with one.  He said he loved his too.  

While I was at the Conference bookstore I had fun browsing and then pulling out my Kindle to download samples of all the books that looked interesting.  Since I had to fly home, that was much easier than carting back a ton of books!  (Of course, I find it so hard to pick up a dtb to read now that I have my Kindle - I am completely spoiled!)


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had my kindle since May haven't seen any others but I do know that there is one in Huntington NY which is next town east of me and 2 in Cold Spring Harbor NY next village north.

I'm sure there is a lot more  I just don't go to the same places.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never had the chance to see a kindle anywhere hear... but I will flaunt mine off everywhere once I get it in my paws lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I sit and hang out cafes near the the University and the community college hoping I meet another kindler. maybe I should hang out at the ventian (sp?) hotel/casino cafe I heard a musician there has one.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had my beautiful Kindle about six weeks.  I love her so much.  I took her to work to show my friends -- everyone was amazed, but also found many were skeptical.  While at the carwash, two people came up and asked me what I was doing.  That was pretty kewl.  Then one night I was waiting at a restaurant for my husband.  Some guy looked at my Kindle and said "That's really neat!"  Thought he was talking about Kindle -- turns out he liked the light I was using!!!  ROFLMAO!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't seen one yet, kepping my eyes pealed.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw 2 other Kindles on my cruise this past week and one other owner who hadn't brought hers because she was afraid she would lose it ( told her abput Kindleboards though). I showed it to about a half dozen other people. They thought it was pretty cool.

Lynn


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I voted for one, as I didn't count the one I saw thru the Amazon Kindle in a City program - after all, it was a tame Kindle that was taken on a safari, not a true wild Kindle.  The wild one I spotted was at a gun show - one of the vendors was reading it when things were slow.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

kim said:


> Zero, I've never seen one in the wild, I haven't even seen my own yet. I ordered one sight unseen and I can't wait for Tuesday when she should arrive and I can finally see her and hold her. I work downtown Minneapolis and use public transportation, I've see many book readers but never a Kindle. They must be out there somewhere.


kim,

I work in St. Paul and live in northwest minneapolis..although fairly likely we won't happen across each other  I'm now on Kindle watch...until March


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

DeDe said:


> I work in St. Paul and live in northwest minneapolis..although fairly likely we won't happen across each other  I'm now on Kindle watch...until March


DeDe - March seems so far away  Hang in there. Everybody here will keep you company and hopefully it will ship even sooner. It's great to hear from someone else in the "Twin Cities". I live in Rogers and work downtown Mpls. SongbirdVB is also from the metro area, so there is at least three of us.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> DeDe - March seems so far away  Hang in there. Everybody here will keep you company and hopefully it will ship even sooner. It's great to hear from someone else in the "Twin Cities". I live in Rogers and work downtown Mpls. SongbirdVB is also from the metro area, so there is at least three of us.


Two of the 4 Kindles I've seen in the wild were on a trip to Minnesota. I saw one on the plane coming up and one in the airport coming back, I flew into and out of Minneappolis-St. Paul. So there are some out there.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess if I am ever going to see one in the wild, I am going to have to go on a cruise or take a plane somewhere!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I guess if I am ever going to see one in the wild, I am going to have to go on a cruise or take a plane somewhere!!


Great excuse for a trip if I ever heard one.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Great excuse for a trip if I ever heard one.


Now all I have to do is convince the hubby that we need a vacation!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have spotted my first Kindle in the wild today.  There was an attorney waiting for his turn in court, and I noticed a familiar shape.  I went back at a break and sure enough, there it was.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I still haven't seen a Kindle in the wild but when I was on a fieldtrip with one of my kids while we were eating lunch I pulled out my Kindle and one of the girls said, "My mom has one of those."

That's as close as I've gotten.

Yesterday while waiting in line at the Post Office I read my Kindle. The first time _ever _I didn't hate waiting there.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm excited, finally I saw a Kindle in the airport in December. I had forgotten about it until I saw this thread today. I was reading my Kindle and my hubby leaned over and told me to look behind me and there it was. I am surprised that I have only seen one!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope sadly, I have never met a Kindle, period.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been on planes, trains, and cruises in the past 13 months I've had my K, and I've never seen another in the wild.  That being said, I demo mine to strangers who ask about it at least twice a week, often more.

I live in the land of early adopters, my stepson and his friends all had iphones (they were 16yo) the day they came out.

Priuses aplenty.

Every new iPod model - all over the place.

Limited editions - ditto.

Kindles?  Not so much!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Honestly - I never pay attention enoguh to know iof someone is out with a Kindle (or Ipod, or such) - and honestly, i really hope people are checking me out enough to see if I have a Kindle. 

If a waitress sefving me nioticed it, that would be fine... but the thought of someone else in a resteraunt (or other place) walking by/noticing me using it, well that just bugs me... why are they even paying attention to what I (as a stranger) am doing/reading?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I met one person in an airport who had one. she came to me with a concern about hers and did i know what to do   I sure hope she was able to fix hers.
Sylvia


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I work with someone who got his wife one for Christmas. I've begged him to bring it to show me, but she won't let it out of her sight.
Can't say I blame her, I'll probably be the same way.


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

I've only seen mine.  I take it out to lunch (when hubby keeps the kids) and I eat at the same place.  There is a lady who works there always talking about seeing lots of kindles until she and I both realized she was only seeing mine but kept forgetting!  I thought that was funny, but I was disappointed because I wanted to meet this "other" kindle owner.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I only saw one "in the wild" one time (other than my father's, LOL).  I was walking in a mall food court and I saw a lady sitting there reading hers.  

It doesn't necessarily surprise me, though.  I do most of my reading at home.  I rarely took a book with me before my Kindle arrived, so I rarely take it with me now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never seen a Kindle in the wild. I do know three Sony reader owners but I have not seen theirs.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I've only seen one. I ordered mine back in December. I few weeks ago I was telling somebody at work about it and she'd never heard of it before, so I sent her a link to the Amazon page. In less than a week she had one in her hands that she purchased from ebay. Once she read about it she was too excited to wait for Amazon. She loves it!!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I've seen two Kindles in the wild here in Atlanta.  A few months ago, a guy with a mini Schnauzer just like mine was sitting outside Starbucks.  When I stopped to talk to his dog, I noticed the guy was reading a Kindle. He was happy to show it to me and tell me a little about it.  Then on Monday, waiting to be called for jury duty, I looked up from my book and saw a woman talking to a nearby juror about her Kindle.  I immediately joined the conversation and we ended up going to lunch together.  She loooooves hers, and told me a lot more about it than I had read.  I had been wanting one since they came out but I absolutely hate white plastic... the way it yellows with age just grosses me out.  I figured I'd wait for V.2, hoping they'd choose a new color, like black or silver. Now that I know you can get skins and covers, I am more willing to accept the current color.

My husband knows how fascinated I am with the product and he keeps offering to give me one as a gift, but originally I wanted to wait for the second generation.  I told him things I learned from the woman at jury duty and he said "how about Valentine's Day?" and I said let's do it.  I'm hoping I'll get a choice of V.1 vs. V.2, since delivery is not expected until after Monday's press conference.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!

I am happy to hear that Kindle sightings are leading to people buying Kindle's. That is great.

If you want one for Valentines Day you will probably need to get one off of EBay. Amazon is sold out. That might change on Monday, no one knows.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!

Valentine's Day is just the excuse for the gift... it really doesn't matter if it arrives later.  I'm much happier ordering directly from Amazon.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I've seen two here in Houston.  One works in the same building she was very excited to tell me all about hers .  Saw another lady at the bus stop and maybe I scared her when I saw hers, she acted like she didn't want to talk to me!hah  Maybe she thought I had rabies since I was drooling all over hers.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> Maybe she thought I had rabies since I was drooling all over hers.


She probably thought you were going to take it when she wasn't looking.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> I work with someone who got his wife one for Christmas. I've begged him to bring it to show me, but she won't let it out of her sight.
> Can't say I blame her, I'll probably be the same way.


I've sent mine to work with Mr. KM twice so he could show it off to co-workers' wives. Those were long days but they're both waiting for Kindles now.


----------



## julietw (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi everyone:

(I love the idea of "in the wild"! )

I'm here to learn and listen about folks' experiences with said beast, because my "ancient" (ah, technology!)  2001 era Rocket recently died, and I'm totally addicted to e-readers. 

Still waiting for the Kindle Fairy to send me one, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome! You should have plenty to read while waiting. MOnday should be a busy day.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had some friends tell me today they saw someone at a local restaurant reading a kindle.  I asked if they knew her or asked her who she was or what kindle did she have?  Nada!  I told them they were to find out the next time who it was, could be someone I already know, and I'd like to know if it is a K1 or K2!  It was at a fairly popular restaurant where all the gringos go at one time or another.  Gotta keep track - seems as if there are quite a few here, they just don't know about kindleboards and I wanna educate 'em


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I figured that living in a big city that I would come across another K...but never have.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was having lunch yesterday and two ladies saw me and remarked "Hey that's one of those Kindles. I want one but I'm not sure if I would read enough to justify the price" Neither lady approached me but I wanted to tell them yes it more than justifies the price. I should know I bought 2!!!!  

Had I not been in the middle of a juicy love scene I would have demo'd the Kindle....oh well next time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Had I not been in the middle of a juicy love scene I would have demo'd the Kindle....oh well next time.


Oh, juicy love scene. Give a link? Good book?

L


----------



## Monica 2600 (Mar 4, 2009)

I work as a flight attendant and see a Kindle just about every time I go to work. It was talking to the passengers who were reading them that convinced me to get one. I tell people that I went from wanting a Kindle to needing a Kindle!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

It's weird because I take BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit), and I have actually seen a couple of people reading from a Kindle.  I also had another experience at JFK Airport where a guy was reading from his Kindle as well.  So, in total, I have seen a whopping three people with a Kindle.

I've gotten questions in the West Coast (San Francisco) and the East Coast (New York City).  It doesn't matter where I'm at with my Kindle, but I'll definitely get people starin' that's for sure. I love the inconspicuous looks I get from people as I read from it.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was reading this thread last night and thinking how I hadn't seen one yet either.  Then this morning I had to take my son to the dentist.. and right there in parent waiting area was a woman reading a K1!!  I started a conversation with her and showing her mine with it's skin (the my heart design).  She hadn't known about skins, free books or Oberon (I don't have one but it is on my wish list).  I was so excited to share all my (limited) knowledge with her!!! It was great, she gave me her email and I gave her mine and I of course told her about kindleboards.

I told her how everyone on here is so helpful, nice and fun.. and how it was so cool to meet someone else with a Kindle!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I was having lunch yesterday and two ladies saw me and remarked "Hey that's one of those Kindles. I want one but I'm not sure if I would read enough to justify the price" Neither lady approached me but I wanted to tell them yes it more than justifies the price. I should know I bought 2!!!!
> 
> Had I not been in the middle of a juicy love scene I would have demo'd the Kindle....oh well next time.


I know the feeling. My mgr keeps seeing this board up while I'm in the office. He said the least I could do is bring it in. I have to figure out how to reorder the contents to keep embarassment (everyone's) down to a minimum.


----------



## Bella (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't seen a one.  Most people who see me with mine ask me what it is.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

someone asked about my kindle tuesday. was just sitting in class (always early for my first class) and thing I knew it someone was standing over my shoulder. Then she asked about my k1. 

Note to self: lower zune volume to notice people approaching me.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I've only seen one, on Amtrak heading to NYC.  When I mentioned at work I had one, folks wanted me to bring it in so they could see it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday early evening I was sitting in the parish office reading before choir practice.  A bunch (sorry don't know the correct collective noun) of young Dominican brothers came through on their way out and saw me reading.  They pretty much all knew what it was but hadn't seen a 'live' one before.  Asked a lot of questions.  They've all taken vows of poverty though, so I doubt any of them will be getting one any time soon. . . .

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yesterday early evening I was sitting in the parish office reading before choir practice. * A bunch (sorry don't know the correct collective noun) of young Dominican brothers * came through on their way out and saw me reading. They pretty much all knew what it was but hadn't seen a 'live' one before. Asked a lot of questions. They've all taken vows of poverty though, so I doubt any of them will be getting one any time soon. . . .
> 
> Ann


That would be a "frock", _a frock of young Dominican brothers came through_...if they purchased a kindle and violated their vows, they would be _defrocked_ and would thus properly be referred to as a bunch of mother frockers that just got threw out...


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have never seen one in the wild. I have been approached by many people when they see mine and have been more than happy to go through my sells pitch..lol.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That would be a "frock", _a frock of young Dominican brothers came through_...if they purchased a kindle and violated their vows, they would be _defrocked_ and would thus properly be referred to as a bunch of mother frockers that just got threw out...


or...

Sally _defrocked_ her Kindle when she took its skin off, prior to selling it to Mary Jane.

Like the avatar, EV.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Sally defrocking. If MaryJane wants to pay her for it, hey--it's a free country


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Over the years (since Kindle came out) I've seen 2 people on the subways with it and one person with another type of reader (maybe Sony), but oddly enough most people don't read books on the subway, I can't imagine why, it is the perfect place.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have seen exactly 3 Kindles up close and personal in my life... The first was mine, the second was a KK purchased for a friend of mine and the third was my DD's K2. All of which were seen in my home. I have never seen one out in public and no one has ever asked me about mine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still haven't seen any in the wild, but it seems like more people know about them.  

I was reading on the commuter train and the man in the next seat asked me if I was reading on Kindle.  His friend has one.  

I showed my cousin and she knew what it was.  She's going on a two week cruise and a friend told her to see if she could borrow one to take with her.  I thought to myself ... good luck.  I won't let mine out of my hands long enough to let my mother, who lives next door, read a book.  I certainly don't know anyone who would loan it out for two weeks.  

Not only would I suffer from withdrawal if I did that, I'd be terrified that she would drop Little Gertie overboard.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen four.  One was in a restaurant in the small town where I live. (Must say I was surprised.)  The other three were on a plane in first class.  I could have missed some, though, because I've always got my nose in my Kindle!


----------



## Stefano (Apr 14, 2009)

I am a civilian contractor working at a small NATO camp in Kabul, Afghanistan and have never seen a Kindle here.  Soldiers and civilians from 40 different countries are constantly asking about my Kindle 2.  Being an easy going guy, I enjoy explaining it to them.  But I remind them that they have to have Amazon ship it to a family member in the states and have them forward it here.  And that Whispernet is available only in the USA.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Other than the several we've "sold" to family and friends, since Mrs. r0b0d0c and I got our KKs 2 months ago, I haven't seen ANY yet. But, we have 2 upcoming trips in the next month, and we'll see how many "airport sightings" we have then.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Stefano said:


> I am a civilian contractor working at a small NATO camp in Kabul, Afghanistan and have never seen a Kindle here. Soldiers and civilians from 40 different countries are constantly asking about my Kindle 2. Being an easy going guy, I enjoy explaining it to them. But I remind them that they have to have Amazon ship it to a family member in the states and have them forward it here. And that Whispernet is available only in the USA.


Welcome, Stefano! Congrats on your first post and welcome to Kindleboards. Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Stefano - Welcome    At least you are telling them how they can get one.  We do have several kindleboarders in the middle east so don't be surprised if you see one some day.

Why don't you go to the Welcome/Intro thread and tell us more about you also you can get more welcomes.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two wild Kindles spotted today between Denver International & SeaTac.  One naked K2 on the same flight, and one naked KK in the terminal on arrival.  Didn't get a chance to talk to either, but I felt sorry for their unclothed state while mine was parading around all dolled up in DecalGirl & Oberon, with three different BorsaBella bags on hand.  LOL

A darling little girl, smart as a whip and about 8 years old or so, quizzed me about it on the flight home & commented that the other one she'd seen was white (the other K2 on the plane).  I showed her how the color was just a big "sticker"....and then explained they had them for her iPod.  I don't think her mother was amused!

Quiet trip questions-wise; just family members asking about it, no brave strangers.  Nice to actually have reading time though without being constantly interrupted.  Extremely nice not to have to carry a ton of books, and to be able to change books midstream when the one I was reading wasn't holding my interest.

And the flight attendant on the flight out reminded me to turn off the iPhone (pink earbuds were a dead giveaway, I'm guessing) and didn't say a word about the Kindle.  No fuss at all on the way home.  Yay Southwest!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw several on my trip to Asia 

Flight to Hong Kong ~ 2

In airport waiting to go to Singapore ~ 3

Flight to Japan ~ 3

and they were all nekkid


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

The kindle I have seen is mine (k1 and then a k2).


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

None!

I have looked since Oct 08 when I was thinking of buying one. I received mine Nov 08 and I have looked high and low everywhere I go for a Kindle or any e-Reader for that matter, but not a one in site. They are either well camouflaged or hide in some really good places.

-sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> None!
> 
> I have looked since Oct 08 when I was thinking of buying one. I received mine Nov 08 and I have looked high and low everywhere I go for a Kindle or any e-Reader for that matter, but not a one in site. They are either well camouflaged or hide in some really good places.
> 
> -sailor


Camouflaged, indeed. Did you know about Oberon covers before joining Kindleboards? I've never seen one in the wild either, but I had no idea they'd be "dressed", so I wouldn't have recognized one.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Camouflaged, indeed. Did you know about Oberon covers before joining Kindleboards? I've never seen one in the wild either, but I had no idea they'd be "dressed", so I wouldn't have recognized one.


No, never knew about Oberon until a few days after joining Kindleboards when I was asked to be a beta tester for them and received a beautiful World Tree in Forest Green as my reward. I do know to look for those Kindles in any cover they may have put them in...even homemade ones, but still haven't seen a one. I keep looking though.

-sailor


----------



## enghncrtrptr (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Candis, and I'm a new member.  I'm so happy that a friend of mine pointed out this forum.  

This past weekend at a court reporter convention, there were three Kindles "in the wild" (mine and two others).  I also know of two other people who have Kindles.  Everyone loves them.

 Candis


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Candis, welcome. Glad to have you here!

We have at least one other member who is court reporter. I wonder if she was at the same convention as you?

We are a friendly bunch. Welcome aboard!

L


----------



## enghncrtrptr (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Leslie!  I wonder who the other court reporter member is.....
Before being a court reporter, I was a professional classical musician (oboist and English hornist).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

enghncrtrptr said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Leslie! I wonder who the other court reporter member is.....
> Before being a court reporter, I was a professional classical musician (oboist and English hornist).


drenee

She posts a lot. Join us on the Good Morning thread. She usually posts there. Again, welcome.

L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had a kindle since late dec07. I have a k2 now. I had never seen another, beside mine, until this spring break. The third week in January I went to Mexico and stayed at a resort with a private beach. I saw tewo people with k2's and one with a k1. I have still not seen one in the US. I live in Tulsa, population about 300,000. But not yet.  I'm holding out hope. I also give free friendly demos when approached. Which is several times a week. I have a friend who has a k1, but I don't know if that counts because I gave her my old one.  After I demo'd to my dentist, he told me on my next visit he bought one for him and the wife. But I haven't seen them.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome Candis - I have a couple of friends that are retired court reporters, one reads a lot, the other plays pool a lot


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

RovingSoul said:


> Any conservatives here?


Yup conservative as can be. Absolutly love my Kindle!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally spotted one in the wild! I was at the nail salon this weekend, and while getting a pedicure and reading my K1, the lady in the seat across from me was reading her K2 while getting her pedicure.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

My boss's boss has one.  We talked for a long time about how we love our Kindles.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I still haven't seen any Kindles in the wild other than my own, but quite a lot of people were happy to check out my Kindle this weekend at Walt Disney World.  In one restaurant, so many of the waitstaff stopped by to check out the features, size, weight, and look that I barely got a chance to do any reading.    Amazon is probably going to get several more orders after folks that were on the fence about ordering got the chance to see a Kindle up close.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Still....




none.

Eric


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was in a doctors office waiting room.  I was reading my Kindle, looked up and saw a naked Kindle across the room...
jp


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I was in a doctors office waiting room. I was reading my Kindle, looked up and saw a naked Kindle across the room...
> jp


<gasp> Did you avert your eyes?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I was in a doctors office waiting room. I was reading my Kindle, looked up and saw a naked Kindle across the room...
> jp


We obviously need to find a polite way to say, "OMG, what are you thinking? Go put some clothes on that thing!"

And then slip them a card with the URL that leads them to KB and the accessory board


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep thinking that I'll run into another Kindle in the wild.... but have not in the 7 months that I've had MaKK.... or in the 8 months it took me to save up to buy him.  Iowa needs to get with the program and start buying Kindles!!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

For some reason I didn't see any until the end of the last week.   Or maybe I just need to go out more often.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I keep thinking that I'll run into another Kindle in the wild.... but have not in the 7 months that I've had MaKK.... or in the 8 months it took me to save up to buy him. Iowa needs to get with the program and start buying Kindles!!


I am in Iowa and I have one! But, like you, I have never seen another one in Iowa (except for DHs')


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Crebel you and PraiseGod13 need to get together so you can see kindles in the wild


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

That'll be a BIG FAT 000000 for me!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have never seen one...maybe someday 
I haven't been out alot with my 2 week old K2,but it will be interesting when I am to see if people ask questions.
I would luv to share info about the Kindle as I luv it so much


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I just came back from ten days in the Tahitian Islands and saw more Kindles in one place than I've ever seen before.  There must have been ten of us sitting in the Piano Bar before disembarking the ship (m/s Paul Gauguin)...and none of them knew about the Kindleboards!  So we'll have new people here before long.  (I got home at 1:00am last night after leaving Papeete at 9:30pm on Saturday...it's a pretty grueling trip.  Give them some time to get over jet lag and they'll be here.)

Sharyn


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

sharyn, that is funny!  Because I've had a Kindle since Dec. 07 and the only other kindle I've seen was on a private resort beach in Mexico this March, and there were 6 of us with them (none of us had met before.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It finally happened!! I actually saw another Kindle in my town!!    I stopped by a local business this afternoon on my way to church and there was a lady sitting there showing her Kindle to a salesperson. I didn't notice her at first, but I heard her telling him about the DX and how much bigger it was and that hers was an original Kindle and she loved the size. Before I could get away from the salesperson who was talking to me, she was gone!    I wanted to show her mine!   At least I now know there are other Kindles out there in my town.

Oh yeah, earlier today I stopped at my favorite taco stand for a taco before my hair appointment and the owner comes running over to my table all excited and wanting to know "is that a Kindle?" I said yes it is and he started asking me all kinds of questions. He says he follows some guy's blog who is really into the Kindle and mine was the first he had seen.

All this time and I get to demo my Kindle and see one in the wild for the very first time all on the same day!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Had my latest sighting today (my fifth, but then I'm in NYC where the Kindle population may be a little higher.) There was a young man sitting at an outdoor cafe, coffee in one hand, Kindle in the other, looking very relaxed. (And very interested in his reading.) Since I have my own Kindle, when I see other people's, I tend to focus on checking out what cover they're using. This fellow seemed to have the basic Amazon cover. I've seen a few other styles, but have yet to spot an Oberon cover in the wild, so that's a goal!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I flew out to San Francisco over the long holiday weekend and saw 2 Kindlers on the flight from Dulles to SF.  The first guy was across the aisle from me and had his naked K2 in the Amazon cover.  The other guy saw me reading mine while he was waiting for the lavatory and asked me about my Decalgirl skin.  He then went back to get his (also K2) to show it to me.  It was the same as the first guy's-naked as a jaybird.  I gave him the link for the skins and he assured me he would put some clothes on it


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL...naked as a jaybird, I love that expression! I still haven't seen any. I tried to look around this weekend when I flew to RI for a visit with my husband, but the kids kept me so busy that I may have walked right by one and not have seen it. I almost walked into Adam Sandler this weekend in Boston. He was out with his family. His little girl is so cute. So...celebrities 1, Kindles 0!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have actually never seen a naked jaybird    My kindle does not have a skin on it tho, yet, intinst keeps working on me


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

None, Zip, Nada! I have not seen the first one! A few weeks back I flew to Florida with some friends and thought I would catch a glimpse of one either in the airports or in Florida, but no such luck. I had quite a few look my way with mine, but was never asked about it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I was surprised that I did not see any Kindles on the plane or in the airport this past weekend. The flight attendants did not ask me to turn off my Kindle, even though I was clearly reading it during the final check. I did see a net book and went "Why would I want to read on that?"


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw a kindle 2 and two people ask me about my kindle 1 when I had to do jury duty. I had to stay there the WHOLE day so I extra-really loved my kindle that day.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Not a single one, sadly!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There were 8 in one place at the DC KindleMeet. . . .but I think they were tame.  . . . . .


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Last week, my wife and I were having lunch at a local McAlister's Deli. Both of us had our K1's out while enjoying our meal on the outdoor patio. The table next to us had a woman talking about "prying it out of" her hand. She held her K2 up to her friends while they laughed. We were able to talk with her for a little bit. SHe had never seen a K1 and we hadn't seen a K2 in person, so it was a treat for all of us!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh I love McAlister's Deli....Whenever I visit my daughter in Missouri it's the first place I go...Love their chicken tortilla soup...and the baked potatoes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I really try to watch out ALOT for other kindles but I've still yet to this day never seen one in the wild


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

the 1st kindle i saw it the wild was before i bought mine - sometime in the late spring or early summer '09.  was on a plane and the guy next to me was reading his.  said he had bought the K1, then upgraded to the K2 and his wife was using the K1 now (then).  was one of the influences in my decision to get one in Jul '09

untill last week, that was the only one i'd seen

then, flying from Atlanta (back home) to Indianapolis, i saw 4 more.  believe they were all on my flight, but definitely all sitting in the same gate area!

b


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Kindles seem to gravitate to one another. I ended up sitting in a section of the airport with three other Kindles and one IPad using Amazon for IPad.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There were 2 K2s (not including mine) and an iPad on my flight Saturday. The stewardess specifically mentioned both during her "please turn off these devices" speech. So, I worked on a quilt. My needles and scissors having gone through the security checkpoint with not even a blink.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I have seen one kindle one and somewhere between five and ten kindle 2s. Haven't seen any DXes that weren't with people I know. Haven't seen any other ebook readers either.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hehehe Yeah my flight attendants announced that IPad's and Kindle's need to be turned off. (grins) I take this as a good sign. Enough people have to be flying with them that they are getting a specific call out.


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

I THINK I saw *one* on a drive-by. It was a woman on a bus stop bench, and by the time my mind made the connection I was a bit down the road.


----------



## Susan Petrone (Jun 7, 2010)

I've only seen one Kindle in the wild and (for what it's worth) one Nook. I liked the feel of the Kindle better.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I did vote 10 or more btw..but that is since Oct '08 when we got our first one


---
Edit to fix DECADE.. sigh...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I did vote 10 or more btw..but that is since Oct '98 when we got our first one.


I think you mean Oct '08...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I truly meant '08... went back and fixed it..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I truly meant '08... went back and fixed it..


I was just teasing. Think what life would be like if Kindles had been around since 1998...how many books would I have read by now? LOL


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Since holding it and getting the opportunity to play with it for a few minutes, is what made me really want one, I've been trying to be nice and show mine off a little when folks are interested.  So far when I ask "would you like to touch it?" no one has said no.  One of my coworkers spent a half hour with it and we had a long discussion... I really think she'll get one.  My mother in law the avid, lifelong, wholly addicted reader with eyesight issues, on the other hand, is ipad bound.  I need to put my K2 in her little hands darnit.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have yet to see a Kindle in the wild, but I keep meeting people who have them, just not w/ them.  This weekend DH and I were in St. Louis and we were walking up the antique rd and went into a 2nd hand bookstore (books are my weakness, no matter the format) and the owner/cashier was a Kindle owner (she also had hard back Nancy Drew books from the 40's and 50's for $7.50 so I bought 3 to start the Boss' book collection).


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

Saw one on a plane from NJ to AZ

Saw one on philly, the other day, plus about a million people saw me with mine.

have seen two NOOKs in the Wild.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't actually seen any Kindles, but I've talked to a couple people who have seen my Kindle and said they also had one. I guess that kind of counts.


----------



## Daliro (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in Australia and got mm McKindle last November a week after they were released here. So I am not really surprised that I haven't seen one or maybe I need to get out more LOL


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

I've never seen a kindle in the wild the only other kindle I've ever seen is my dad's. I've been the the wild sighting for quite a few other people though I am always getting asked about ti when I donate plasma.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I haven't seen any. In my small little Canadian town, few people even know what I am talking about when I mention them.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I live in a large city in the UK. I've never seen another Kindle and only one person who has seen mine, has recognised what it was. It's not surprising though - I can't remember ever seeing any adverts for it anywhere. The only reason I knew about it is because I'm a gadget freak and I've had my eye on ereaders for years and often browsed online to keep up with what was available till I could afford one. It's seems pointless having one of the selling points be the fact that you don't need a computer to use a Kindle, if the only people who've heard of them are the people who come across them online.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the Nook and IPad have helped increase the Kindles profile. People who have looked at one of the devices have probably checked out the other. Also, the Kindle has been available over seas for a really short period of time and in the US for coming on three years. When I was travelling in Australia and New Zealand most of the Airport staff know what a Kindle was but people on the beach and at the pool had no clue what one was. The folks at the airport had seen them in use for a while. I had many a flight attendant ask me about my Kindle and tea while flying. They seemed to be excited that they could finally buy one. The New Zealand flight attendants were bummed they were not able to buy them in New Zealand but were thinking about having a friend in Australia serve as their home address.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw one in front of me during intermission at the James Taylor/Carole King concert in Philadelphia.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

misscrabtree said:


> I saw one in front of me during intermission at the James Taylor/Carole King concert in Philadelphia.


{hijack} Was that not a great concert? I saw them in DC in early June{/hijack}



No wild Kindles here in Gatlinburg, but I am trying to talk my SIL into one. . . . .


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it comes down to seeing people in places where they normally read.  I commute on a train to work everyday so I see alot of kindles every day --- different people too.  Occasionally I see a Nook.    I also see them sitting on people's desks at work.  Today on the el (I am in Chicago) I sat next to a Kindle DX (man those are big!) and a Kindle 1.  I felt like such a loser with my library book.    Over the past year I seriously cannot add up how many Kindles I have seen -- it is just such a common occurrence.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

1 kindle at the Doctors office.

1 nook at work.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I've see my  moms kindle all the time.
I've seen them on the flight home once.
I don't really see them in Savannah though where i live. It seems that most people don't know what it is.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Saw one yesterday on a plane to Las Vegas! A woman sitting in the seat in front of mine!


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

zero...nada


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have seen 1 in Prince Frederick, MD, & 1 in Bethany Beach, DE.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen either 5 or 6 over the past year.  Most of them were (gasp) nekkid Kindles.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw one the other day.  The person was standing in line for a gyro.  They are cool. (I read with the Kindle app on my iPod touch - so I haven't actually used one myself.)  

The college just bought a bunch of Kindles for the library and tutorial services.  I think they plan to fill them up with commonly used textbooks. Because of that, a number of student employees and tutors have been talking about buying them.

Camille


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

Las on the train next to me had one on Monday. I dig.


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

I hadn't seen a single Kindle in the wild up until two weeks ago when I was in New York.  I saw four while in Manhatten just randomly in restaurants, bars, and on the street, and then there was one I saw on the flight back home.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I am still amazed at how many people I talk to who don't own Kindle and yet see them all the time everywhere they go.  However, I still haven't see another Kindle outside of my Kindle 2 since March of 2009.  Go figure.

Gene


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't say how many I may have seen before I became "Kindle-aware", but I actually saw and held my first one in May.  

I started being interested in the Kindle at the beginning of May this year and as luck would have it I was on a flight with my wife in mid-May when the person sharing our row sat down next to me and pulled out a Kindle 2.  He was an ex-pat living in Brazil and had subscriptions to several US newspapers and magazines and he really liked that feature.  He showed me a few features but I restrained myself as I'm sure I could have spent the entire 1-1/2 hr flight checking it out in detail if he had let me.  I was really impressed with how thin and light it was.  (I'm sure my wife thought "Oh great, now he's going to buy one for sure!")  One thing we both noticed however, was that we continued to read our paper books while we taxied out and took off while he had to turn off his Kindle.  Same thing for landing.  We thought that was a definite drawback but the 15-20 total minutes was worth not lugging a few paperbacks each along on vacation.  Unfortunately, I left the book I was reading at my sister's when we left and had to buy a new one at the airport.  I doubt that I would have left my Kindle!

When Amazon dropped the price on June 21 I held out until June 30 and ordered one.  That same night Woot had the K2 deal and I bought that one for my wife.

Apparently none of our friends own one as far as we know.  Just before buying mine I posted on my Facebook page that I was thinking of buying one and asked if anyone else had one but only got two responses and both talked about one of their friends having one and liking it.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

My wife told me about someone reading one in the Wichita, KS airport, but by the time I got to that terminal, they were boarding. I've since learned of a couple of friends who have them but who'd never bothered to mention them before I brought up the subject of ebooks.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

the first one I had seen out in public was at a book store, so that wasn't that unusual, but the other two were at my dentist's office which was kind of odd to me. I saw them both in the last two months. Two other patients (besides myself) werereading their Kindles in the waiting room. I also had two other patients ask me about my Kindle, while I was reading it at the dentist's office waiting on the kids and I was more than happy to give them the rundown of why it is so made of awesome!


----------



## pinkpoodle (Mar 14, 2010)

I have not seen anybody else with one out in public. I have had quite a few people ask me about mine. My doctor, people at the dentist office, somebody at the library etc...
Shannon


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen 3 so far.  Two at the San Francisco airport, and a couple of weeks ago, someone had one with them in the elevator at our hotel.  We didn't have much time to chat, of course, but he did tell me how much he loved his Kindle.  Oh, yeah--it was nekkid.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw a woman of presumably retirement age reading her Kindle in a Big Boy restaurant in the Midwest. The stereotype of ebook reading people being just young techies does not hold true.


----------



## MamaTembo (Jul 10, 2010)

I haven't seen many in the "wild" but I did indeed take my Kindle2 on safari with me in the real wild.  I stay in a tented camp in the middle of Tsavo National Park in Kenya for two weeks at a time, and whenever there weren't any animals at the waterhole to photograph, out came the Kindle for some relaxing reading.  As soon as wildlife showed up, the Kindle was turned off and cameras picked up.  All the employees in camp were fascinated by the Kindle.

I am leaving again for Kenya in two weeks and I've already loaded about 20 books so I'll have plenty to read both on safari and on an 8 hour layover in Amsterdam.

Though I read avidly every day, I'm not yet proficient in Kindle use, so I will be learning a lot from you folks who know your way around the Kindle.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I still haven't seen a single Kindle in the wild, nor have I come across anyone who even knows what it is. I know I'm isolated here but I thought surely the word would be out by now. Almost every time I use mine in a public place, someone asks me what it is.

Welcome MamaTembo... and be aware * drops voice to a whisper* there are _enablers_ in here!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Other than in a Target store (Doesn't count), I saw one in a library where my wife and I go to a Writers' Group. That's it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome MamaTembo!  

There's an Introductions section where you could tell us more about yourself....  AND a photo section in which we'd love to see some of those wildlife photos!


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Tracy Falbe said:


> I saw a woman of presumably retirement age reading her Kindle in a Big Boy restaurant in the Midwest. The stereotype of ebook reading people being just young techies does not hold true.


Interesting that you mention her age, Tracy because one of the ones I saw in the wild was being read by a man that was probably in his late 60's-early 70's. So it would seem that the Kindle appeals to more than just the 20-35 yr old reading demographic.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

originalgrissel said:


> Interesting that you mention her age, Tracy because one of the ones I saw in the wild was being read by a man that was probably in his late 60's-early 70's. So it would seem that the Kindle appeals to more than just the 20-35 yr old reading demographic.


I'll say! I'm 62 and the Kindle is fantastic for dealing with my vision problems, due to aging vision. It is also lighter than a DTB and easier to hold. I thought that perhaps the majority of Kindle readers were over 60, but apparently there are quite a few younger Kindlers here too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

A couple years ago over on "the other forums" there was a thread that was keeping track of how old Kindle users were... Mind you this was within the first 6-12 months of release, and as I recall, the median age was like 58 or 63... there were a few people in their 90's who replied and said they loved their kindles, and at that time, not too many under 30 users.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Would be curious how many ipads you all have seen in the wild. For me, I've seen 1, maybe 2.

I've gotten a few coworkers to buy kindles, so I've seen those many times... but I've only seen one out in the wild once, at a pizza restaurant. 

I had my graphite DX in public on Friday at a local coffee shop, the owner came over and asked how I liked my ipad.


----------



## MamaTembo (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Madeleine and Susan for the welcome to the Boards.  I will indeed add something
to the Introduction section, and when I get back will upload some photos.

Must admit I'm not sure what you mean by "drops voice to a whisper" - there are enablers
in here!


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

They only became available in my country after the international versions released so they are still pretty rare here. At Christmas this year I took mine to my Mums and my Nan and my Aunt ended up ordering one each that very day, after seeing me demonstrate mine   
Mum thought it was a pretty interesting too, but shes not really the gadget type and she got bored with it pretty quickly. I have never seen a wild Kindle, although I would love to. I am in love with this technology and think it is the best idea  

My husband has a sony e reader, and its pretty nifty, but there is something special about the kindle. I just love the way it looks, and how its so easy to operate.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MamaTembo said:


> Must admit I'm not sure what you mean by "drops voice to a whisper" - there are enablers
> in here!


Shhhhhhh, don't let them hear that, they'll know you have no resistance....  



Spoiler



Though we all know it's futile anyway.


----------



## MamaTembo (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation Susan.

As a newbie, I didn't know if I'd said or done something wrong here.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

jasonrw said:


> Would be curious how many ipads you all have seen in the wild. For me, I've seen 1, maybe 2.


None, books are rare enough.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wasn't much of an explanation, I figured Lyndl would do that!   

But if you haven't found out yet.....  the enablers here will convince you that you need a skin, a cover, a case, and multiple bags or purses for your Kindle, not to mention a stand and a reading light.  Oh, and something waterproof in case you read in the bathtub, of which I doubt there'd be many when you're out watching the big game.

And that's just the beginning....


----------



## Teele (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in Auburn, AL which is a pretty small city, but I've seen a lot of them.  I see them all at my daughter's karate class as the parents have to wait during class, they pull out their kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen any others in the wild but more and more people are recognizing little Gertie as a Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've seen maybe 4 iPads in the "wild" .. DH's iPad was the "wild one" for some Kindler on a plane. They sat across the aisle from each other.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I just saw another one today - a man was enjoying Sonny's BBQ with his Kindle.  I was at an office lunch and feeling a teensy bit jealous of his solitude and Kindle companion.  LOL


----------



## BrianJamesFreeman (Jul 6, 2010)

The first time I ever saw one in the wild was at Water Country USA -- a woman was reading by the lazy river!  

Brian


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is the only one I've seen in the wild.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

saw a couple in North Carolina this weekend

One at breakfast in our hotel.  asked him how he like the Kindle & he said he loved it 
  then he said he liked his ipad better  

saw another on the plane on the way back to Indy from RDU

also, on the flight out, the attendant specifically mentioned Kindles in the list of "please turn off electronic devices for take off" announcement.  first time i've heard them list the Kindle.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

bjazman said:


> saw a couple in North Carolina this weekend
> 
> One at breakfast in our hotel. asked him how he like the Kindle & he said he loved it
> then he said he liked his ipad better
> ...


You have to turn them completely off not just the wireless? darn I guess if I ever ride a plane again I will need to bring a magazine for takeoff.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw two this spring at Johns Hopkins hospital in Baltimore.  A lady was reading one while waiting for the bus.  She has a pink silicon case on it.  The other was in the cafeteria.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I've been seeing more and more Kindles in our area lately. My wife and I like to sit out on the patio at McAlister's Deli with our Kindles and we've seen a few people out there with Kindles. At the hair salon, the girl next to me was reading on her K2.  I also see one or two people out and about at the local coffee shops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

It won't let me vote, but I've seen TONS here in NYC, mostly K2s and DXs. I've only seen 2 K1's in the wild. It's great to see others with them!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would guess that selling Kindles at Target will increase the number of Kindles seen in the wild. It is easier for people to get, they can see it in person, and are more likely to buy it as an impulse purchase.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> It won't let me vote, but I've seen TONS here in NYC, mostly K2s and DXs.


You probably had voted previously, your vote should appear in bold.

I have changed the poll so you can change your vote; you will need to remove your prior vote before voting again.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't vote, because I'm not sure how many I've seen.  Never counted.  I don't see them very often in NYC, and never on the NJ Transit train (except for mine, of course).  I've seen at least 6 in the city.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've shown mine to a number of interested people, several of whom sounded like they probably would buy one. I'd LOVE to see on in the wild!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have changed the poll so you can change your vote; you will need to remove your prior vote before voting again.


Thanks, Verena. . . .I'd voted 1 when the poll was first put up in October of 2008. . . .I'd only just joined the board then. . . . .I'm sure I've seen at least 6 by now. . . .maybe more.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've shown mine to a number of interested people, several of whom sounded like they probably would buy one. I'd LOVE to see on in the wild!


That's how it is with me. I've been the kindle spotted in the wild for a few people but never seen one in the wild myself.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Saw my first one yesterday, at the 24-hour Fitness gym.  While riding the stationary recumbent bicycle, I looked up from reading a blog on my K2i, to mop my face with my towel, and saw that young man who had taken the bike next to mine was reading a nekkid K2.  I noticed his font size was much smaller than what I read on exercise equipment!

When I finished my miles, I touched him on the arm, flashed my Kindle, and said "Makes it go faster, doesn't it?" to which he smiled and nodded.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I finally saw my first Kindle in the wild! I was so glad to finally see another one that belonged to someone other than my daughters!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've seen a number of them in airports/airplanes and waiting in doctors' offices. Once you start looking around in places where people are waiting or passing time, you'll see a lot of them.

JimC


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I've seen 3 or 4 of them "in the wild" - they were all owned by patients at the hospital where I work!    And though I haven't seen it in person, my friend's daughter - A TEENAGER - has one!!


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

I have seen a few more as well. 

I think the price drop and popularity of the ipad is increasing the numbers out there.


I am always surprised who actually has one.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've met several people who left my demo saying that they were buying a Kindle when they got home. So far, I haven't had anyone ask about mine who had a negative opinion about it at all. That makes it more fun to show it to people, and I am sure more people will buy them once they see the Kindle in action and now that they can buy Kindles at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Little Kat (Apr 26, 2010)

I've seen two Kindles in the wild,so far.  There's a woman at the bus stop that has one.  And I saw a woman sitting in a shopping center reading one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw one today for first time in quite a while.  It was this morning on West 53rd as I walked towards 7th Ave. from 6th.  A man was reading his white kindle in leather cover while he was walking.  He had the cover open like a book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I saw my first one yesterday (not counting those belonging to my daughters, as well as one that a co-worker has that I knew about before she got it). I have to admit that I was pretty excited to finally see one belonging to a total stranger. (I'm very easily entertained, I guess.)


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Isn't there already a thread for this?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I voted 4, but not completely sure.

One of my neighbors a year or so back had one I saw him reading on out front of our apartment building, and I've seen them on flights 2-3 times.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've seen two and interestingly both of them were being read by guys who were waiting for their cars to be worked on. Yesterday it was at an auto body shop (a friend backed into my car and did a small smush) and a while ago it was at the Honda dealer where I was waiting for my own car which was getting an oil change. And hardly anyone ever sees mine in the wild because I'm afraid to take it places for fear of losing it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH had his iPad, & I had my K2i tonight at dinner. Local restaurant where we know all the employees.... after we ate, the 4 hostesses, and 2 of the waitresses were checking out both items... 1 of them is getting a Kindle tonight as soon as she gets off work, 2 others are waiting for payday, none of them were really into the iPad surprisingly. They were all 17-20 years old and have laptops or mini laptops.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I saw my first Kindle in the wild today. I took a friend to the Cleveland VA, and one of the many folks there had a K2. It's the first time I've actually seen one, and I was surprised that the screen quality was considerably better than my K1. And, of course, at the last minute I set my K1 down and didn't take it with me since I was reading _Good Omens_ in paperback.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've seen 5 come through the JAG school in the past year, 3 in this last week. But they've all been nekked - no skin or cover! I've told everyone about Kindleboards, mentioning our monthly free and bargain book threads really sparks interest, I hope they visit.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm still excited about having seen one a couple of weeks ago. (I have daughters and friends who have them, but have never seen a stranger w/one until then.) It's amazing, though, how many people have asked me about mine in the last couple of months. I love to show it off!


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've seen a few around downtown and on the train. I live in a large city, so even though I've seen a few around town, I'm surprised I haven't seen more. I would probably see more if I commuted on the train, but I don't. It's still pretty cool to see one in action.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I just saw my second Kindle in the wild a couple of days ago.  I was at a seminar and it was the first break.  I saw a guy heading down the hall ahead of me, but walking at the same pace and a little too far ahead to politely inquire.  It looked like he had it in a flip-style case with a leather strap on the bottom.  He headed into the men's room and right into a stall!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

A wealth of Kindle sightings today!

My wife and I traveled from San Diego to Lihue, Kauai, HI today.  While boarding our flight to Honolulu I saw a woman sitting in a bulkhead seat reading a Kindle.  During the flight there was a guy sitting at the back of the plane reading a Kindle.  After getting to the Inter-Island Terminal, we had lunch and there was a woman that sat down next to us that tucked what looked like a Kindle into her bag before she started eating.  While sitting in the waiting area waiting to board our flight to Lihue, a woman sat down across from us and was reading a Kindle.  She saw my Graphite 3G but didn't ask about it.  All of them were K2s with Amazon cases, no skins.  And of course there was this beautiful woman sitting next to me reading a white Kindle 3G in an Apple Green Amazon cover.  That would be my wife!


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Until I got mine (yesterday) I had never seen an e-book reader anywhere either being used or in a store.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw three wild Kindles on vacation. OK, so they were all owned by various family members.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

None! I see a lot of iPads though.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont see any. And i'm the only person i know who has any form of ereader. I need to promote my Kindle more lol


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm up to 4 or 5 now.  Saw one on my last flight a couple weeks ago, and saw a lady reading on a excercise bike at my gym last week.  Both were K2s.

Like the above post, I do see a lot more iPads.  Especially at conferences, they're quite popular among academics it seems.  Makes sense, I'm an academic myself and really want some kind of tablet.  Just waiting to see if something comes out with a screen an inch or two bigger to better display documents.


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

I see them all them time at the airport and on the plane.  I can't remember if I've seen one outside of the airport/airplane setting other than family members.  I probably have and just didn't notice it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have seen so many over the past 2 years, I almost don't notice them... Almost.. then, there was last week at school I was talking with the head of the Psych dept. about previous conversations about putting his books on Kindle. (he has many) he was asking a bunch of questions, and a lady walked up, He said Oh have you met the newest member of my dept? I just hired her last week. She looks over at my K2, and says OH Don't you LOVE your kindle? I love reading on mine! So then she and I both are talking to him about publishing on Kindle. He was already really a convert, truly believes that paper books are going to be out as textbooks for many classes within the next 5 years. After we finished talking I could hear the 2 of them still discussing it as they walked away.


----------



## grizedale (Sep 2, 2010)

joolz said:


> None! I see a lot of iPads though.


An iPad being a Tablet PC and not an ereader yes?


----------



## 12bcamping (Mar 22, 2009)

I've only seen a couple, but live in a pretty small town.  Lately, though, I get questions on it almost every day at work even though I've been using it for years.  The other day I read outside the building during lunch, and when I came in a woman women approached me & said a bunch of them had been watching from inside the whole time & trying to decide if it was a Kindle, Nook, etc.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I've seen 4 or 5.  I'm actually surprised that I haven't seen more, given that I'm an English major at a large California university.  I'm kind of expecting that number to jump when school starts again in a few days though, with the new K3.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw my first wild Kindle sighting on monday. (graphite K3, in an Amazon cover) 

Went out with my parents for breakfast. A couple sat at a table across from us. The lady was reading a paperback copy of Harry Potter (cant remember which one...the one with the blue cover...cant remember the title).  The guy was the one with the Kindle. Think he had the black cover.

I'm pretty sure that he was showing off his Kindle. He'd pick the Kindle up every once in awhile and kind of move it around, like he was trying to get people to notice it. 

I didnt have my K3 with me. It was sitting at home, naked, waiting for it's new cover to arrive. (I may be sending it back soon...the Kindle, not the cover, because it's rebooting itself a lot today since I put it in it's new cover...maybe I will be sending the cover back too. Hope I get a replacement quick!)


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine is the first one I've actually seen. My boyfriend's dad has one, but I only know this because they were all atwitter because he left it on an airplane (and sadly did not get it back). I showed mine to a co-worker, who immediately went home and ordered one. She's still waiting for her mid-September shipment though.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

None surprisingly...I live in a pretty tech-savvy city and travel a good bit, but haven't seen any eReaders in the wild yet. And only one iPad...weird now that I think about it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had my K1 for two yrs and live in a decent sized city. The only other kindle I have seen has been a fellow kindle boarder's.  I have seen more nooks and Ipads than kindle.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I have been searching for _any_ kind of an ereader in the wild for a long, long time. If eBookwise means anything to you, you know it's been a long time. I was beginning to think I was the only person in the world who actually owned one.

One week ago I finally spotted one -- however, it was a Nook which was OK as I own one of them too.

Do most ebook owners leave their devices at home, in the car, etc? With the way they are selling you'd think you'd be tripping over them everywhere you go.

I'm just thankful that now I've seen one, but my quest still goes on.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Today after work, I'm going to the library to read on my Kindle. Wonder whether I'll see more, or people will ask what am I doing


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Living here in East Tenn I would expect to see many more ereaders than I actually have.  We are surrounded by states were book learnin' is frowned on and transporting books across their state lines is illegal.  Technology now allows us to grab our readin' material from the surrounding air, so I would expect to see more of these if only to avoid the wrath of the natives out yonder.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

After carrying my Kindle with me everywhere I go for the past six months, I have never seen any other e-reader at all (or even an iPad) except at the displays at B&N and Best Buy. I have certainly never seen anyone actually reading on an e-reader. 

Yesterday I was reading in a restaurant and the waitress asked me what I was reading on and seemed intrigued. This happens a lot! She thought maybe it was an iPad so I explained that this was intended mostly for reading books, and gave her a demo. She thought it was really neat and said the wi-fi version would be a great gift at $139.

Luckily it didn't freeze/reboot until after she left!


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I have seen any in the wild!  My brother-in-law owns one, but he lives a thousand miles away in Minnesota.  I don't know anyone else who owns one.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Funny experience on the Boston train today. I was sitting reading my new Kindle 3 and a woman sat next to me and took out a large slate. From the corner of my eye I thought it was an iPad. Then she asked me if I had the "new" kindle. When I looked up I realized she was holding the Kindle DX. It was huge! I wouldn't want to carry one but she said she enjoyed reading medical articles on it as well as books. 

Anyway I usually see one or two e-readers on the train besides mine, but rarely get into conversations with people about them. So that was interesting.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

the one and only kindle i have seen in the wild is at Chipotle.  Her boyfriend or husband had gone inside to get dinner (just like mine) and she pulled out a K2.  Hubby brought it to my attention, because I was reading on my K1!


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

If I remember right, I've seen about 4 Kindles out in the world, but it's probably because I work in a hospital and meet a lot of people as a result. Since I'm still waiting on my first one--I usually ask my patients how they like it and never get anything but stellar reviews. The cutest was a patient I had whose wife was visiting him, both of them sitting together completely silent reading their Kindles. Gotta love it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I meant to post earlier...we went to visit friends for Labor Day. It was Kindlepalooza! Not only did the couple both have K1s, her mother-in-law had a 1st Gen DX, another friend from college brought his K2 and it turns out that the wife of another college friend also had a K2. I was the only one waiting for a K3  I told everyone about kindleboards! And decalgirl. Those poor kindle were all neekid, but at least in amazon covers.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I saw a fellow Kindle user at the DART (local light rail) this morning.

Cool Story™: A fellow passenger asked me if I was holding an iPad. I pointed at the other Kindle user's Kindle (we both have Kindle 2's) and stated that mine simply has a dark label on it.

Update: And I saw another fellow Kindle User on the OTHER train I took today. This one had a Kindle 3. Boy those things are thin.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I had my first Kindle sighting Thursday, around noon on the London tube. It was a well dressed gentleman with a K2. Funny, as all the tubes, stations are literally littered with K3 advertisements, and I frequently used mine as a map


----------



## spideyfan (Sep 17, 2010)

I live in the Twin Cities and I've never seen anyone with a Kindle, Nook, Kobo, Sony Reader or iPad.  The only Kindle I've seen outside of a Target store is the one I bought a couple days ago.  With all the iPads being sold I'm surprised I've never seen one of those in the wild either.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Talked kindle with a lady at the Edinburgh airport.  She pulled out her K3 graphite to show me.  I giggled to myself to see she had only 15 books on it.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Just saw a lady reading on a dx yesterday at a noodles and company.  After seeing the size of the dx, I am very glad that I have the smaller version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a guy reading a K2 -- completely naked* -- at the Union Jack Pub in Ballston Common Mall in Arlington on October 30.  His wife was reading -- gasp! -- a book. 


*the kindle, that is -- see, I know how some of you people think!


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

Saw a guy with a K3 at a bus stop yesterday.


----------



## StevenA (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a Kindle DX and have not seen anyone else with that model.  I've seen two people while traveling with older Kindles and two people with Nooks, one of which had a broken case.  The DX is better suited for home or business use than for travel, however.  I use a stand to stand it on a table hands free so I can be doing other things while reading (such as eating lunch).


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I saw a semi-nekkid K3 a few weeks ago.  I was at Cub Scout Roundtable and a lady was reading one out in the lobby.  I was doing other things so I could not stop to chat but noticed it was a K3 with an amazon cover, no skin.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I giggled to myself to see she had only 15 books on it.


Seems reasonable to me; she's probably found that she has trouble reading more than 15 books at a time.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I giggled to myself to see she had only 15 books on it.


When was the last time you were outside of internet connectivity for so long you had time to read 15 books?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ZankerH said:


> When was the last time you were outside of internet connectivity for so long you had time to read 15 books?





Elk said:


> Seems reasonable to me; she's probably found that she has trouble reading more than 15 books at a time.


Guys, look around at posts here, a lot of us have 100s of books on our kindle. And I went through 10 books this past week.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Guys, look around at posts here, a lot of us have 100s of books on our kindle. And I went through 10 books this past week.


Yes, and you could easily have downloaded them one at a time. There's no reason to be a packrat about kindle books.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last Tuesday early AM, I was sitting next to a man on the subway who had his K2 out and was reading to the child with him.  Thought that was nice.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ZankerH said:


> Yes, and you could easily have downloaded them one at a time. There's no reason to be a packrat about kindle books.


Um, no I was in Scotland with a US 3G DX so no connectivity. And having a large number of books is one of the reasons I have a kindle. Sorry if it's too many for your taste.


----------



## mrcaution (Oct 31, 2010)

I see a Kindle at least once a day on my daily commuter train.  Sometimes 3 or 4.  But, I do live in Seattle, and many of my fellow commuters do work for Amazon.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

The last time I flew out to see my hubby before he deployed I saw about 6 kindles I believe. One lady even had a DX. I'm seeing way more out in the wild now than I was when I first got my k2.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never seen a skinned kindle in the wild.  All white, some with covers.  The one I saw on the train last Tuesday had a folded back cover -- looked like the M-Edge Go or Amazon cover.


----------



## ajeh (Oct 30, 2010)

I've spotted three in the wild.  Two were on my college campus and the last one was at a church I was visiting.  One of the assistant ministers read a poem off of it before leading into prayer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am one of those who has voted 10+ but I have been Kindled for more than 2 years... Recently on campus I saw 3 other Kindles in the space of a week.. 2 K2s and a KDX.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have still only seen one in the wild. (My daughters and a few friends have them, however.) I was thrilled to finally see one last summer in a Branson hotel. I have a lot of people come over to me and ask about mine when I'm sitting around reading. Quite a few people have told me that they were going to order one (or more) when they got home. Judging by their reaction to seeing mine in person, I think most of them did just as they said they would.


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

A truck driver, I travel the city and country and have yet to see anyone reading Kindle. In fact, I do not know anyone who owns a Kindle. The best I can figure, people who own Kindle love to read, a bit more so than average readers. When I do finally meet someone who's reading a Kindle, you know what I'm going to ask him or her? No, not what you're reading, but why haven't you read....?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Guys, look around at posts here, a lot of us have 100s of books on our kindle.


Of course, and nothing wrong with this.

But why deride those with less books loaded; "I giggled to myself to see she had only 15 books on it."

There is also nothing wrong with 15 books.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It amazes me how quickly people who don't know me jump to incorrect conclusions. If you automatically think the worst of people, please try again.  I was giggling because to me it meant that she'd only had her kindle a short time and had not yet downloaded a whole bunch of books.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

A fellow patient in the drs. office last week was reading on an iPad.  The sun was shining brightly in the window behind us and she ended up putting her iPad away because she said she couldn't read on it because of the sun. I, with my K3, had no such problem.    That was my first sighting of an iPad in the wild. 

Other than the truck driver reading his Kindle while driving on I-95 I have not seen any other Kindles in the wild and I have only seen one Nook (owned by a friend).


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

scarlet said:


> It amazes me how quickly people who don't know me jump to incorrect conclusions.


Nothing personal, we simply responded to what you wrote.



> I was giggling because to me it meant that she'd only had her kindle a short time and had not yet downloaded a whole bunch of books.


An entirely different statement. Thanks for letting us know what you actually meant.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

There were FOUR kindles in my doctor's office the other day. Mine, a white 3 in a pink amazon case, a graphite 3 in a blue amazon case, a 2 in what looked to my untrained eye to be a noreve case, and a white DX, naked.

Plus there was someone reading on her droid, using what appeared to be a kindle app.

And one guy with a paperback.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never seen another Kindle.  I don't live in a very densely populated area, however.  That might be a reason.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Still haven't spotted one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

So I went to the grocery tonight, and was reading my Kindle while waiting in line... and a lady in the next line over saw my Kindle and mentioned how her husband LOVED his. So I didn't see one, but mine was seen..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, last post was mine, and it was back in Nov.
well I have a new update. I flew from San Francisco to Dallas last night, and I saw:
2 iPads, 5 Kindles not counting my own (2 were in my row), a Kobo, and 4 people reading on phones. No Nooks that I saw.
It was neat to be sitting with 2 other people who also had Kindles. I directed them here, told them all about covers & decals, and books, and Indies. I have done my job enabling.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Saw LOTS of Kindles, poolside, on our last cruise ship vacation.
No Ipads or Nooks though.  Guess they are hard to read in the Caribbean sun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband was at a meeting at the Archdiocesan offices on Saturday and said he saw someone reading on a Kindle before the meeting started.

We had dinner with friends last night, one of whom I knew had gotten a Kindle for Christmas.  I asked her how she liked it. . .she does of course.  I asked her if she had it with her.  She didn't.  I told her she'd not yet been assimilated, then.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Still haven't seen all that many in the wild, but I have influenced several people and now there are 5 ladies at my church who now have Kindles because of mine! I have noticed that more people are asking me "is that a Kindle" instead of "what is that" !


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

2 Ladies came up to me at our quilt guild meeting tonight to tell me they had received Kindles for Christmas. I think I need to make up business cards with info abotu KB on them so I can just hand them out.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw one the other day while doing laundry.

"Is that a Kindle?" I asked.

"Yes," she said. "It's amazing."

I looked at it and was blown away at how crisp it was._***_

_***I don't have my Kindle yet._


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I never saw a single other Kindle in the wild until after this Christmas. Now I see one every time I get on the train, and everytime I get on a major bus line. Unbelievable. Kindle 'splode. 

Previous to this Xmas, I saw Nook maybe 1/2 dozen times over 2 years.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teinouji said:


> I saw one the other day while doing laundry.
> 
> "Is that a Kindle?" I asked.
> 
> ...


What are you waiting for


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

Angela said:


> What are you waiting for


I get paid on the 25th.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I expect to see many today. Classes are just start back up @ college, and all the kids who got them for X-mas.. Yep.. I expect to see a TON. Previously, I had seen maybe 5 total e-readers on campus, including my own.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I see a lot in airports--and a lot of folks I know have gotten them either right before Christmas or for Christmas. In fact, I'm always surprised/pleased when I walk onto a plane and see all those little Kindles in everyone's hot little hands!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

i've come across two people on the train on different occasions, and thats in the year I've had my kindle.

More likely to come across ipads now more than kindles anyways


----------



## Feynman (Jan 12, 2011)

When you said "Wild" I thought you were talking about "in the wild" !!

Yesterday I took the K3 along for an hike outside of Ashland, Oregon.

On the way to "my time alone space" I talked to a student reading her Kindle along the river.

She was reading "Side Jobs" by Jim Butcher something I have on mine.

Small World


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I was giggling because to me it meant that she'd only had her kindle a short time and had not yet downloaded a whole bunch of books.


It may also have meant that she wasn't familiar with how much is actually available. On mine, I probably only have a dozen or so books of the kind that I would otherwise have bought at Borders -- newish releases, mostly. All the rest are either free classics, relatively inexpensive indie books, or books from the "free" thread here. I wouldn't have known to download all those without KindleBoards, and so without KB I'd also appear to be a new Kindle owner with 15 books...

OT -- I saw a woman with a K2 in the waiting room at the dentist's. No skin, but a perfectly hideous cover... cheap-looking shiny gold vinyl.  And she had really long fake nails; I have no idea how she managed to press the buttons with those.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I saw a K2 today! First one I've seen!


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw another one today at the gym.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I took Hypnotoad (my K3) to the allergist's office today. I get allergy shots and have to wait 30 minutes afterward...perfect time to read. Anyhoo...the woman next to me was reading her K3. Then, I went to the salon for a haircut (much needed, btw) and the woman in the next chair was reading her nook. 

It's been really fun to see the transition happening!


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Oddly enough I haven't seen any "in the wild".  Right after I got mine I was in Best Buy looking for covers and was stopped by 2 different people asking me if I had one and how did I like it.  They were both looking at them as gifts (one for wife-one for mom).  I told the dude that if his wife really enjoyed reading to pick one up for her.  Mine was a gift from the bf and he still gets spontaneous hugs of joy from me because I'm still thrilled with it!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Bunny Hugger said:


> Mine was a gift from the bf and he still gets spontaneous hugs of joy from me because I'm still thrilled with it!


Let me guess.

His name is "Bunny?"


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I worked at a different law firm on Tuesday.  The woman who worked with me and showed me how they do things took out her kindle in the AM and plugged it in to charge it up.  Later she showed it to me.  Wi-Fi/3G with red lighted Oberon cover.  I hadn't seen the lighted cover up close before.  I told her about kindleboards and recommended that she come in take a look.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Elk said:


> Let me guess.
> 
> His name is "Bunny?"


  Nope.....it's Chris.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I ride the trains in Chicago so I see other Kindles about every other day.


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

I work in a public school sooo I won't see them unless a faculty member happens to pull one out during lunch or break on a teacher workday. What I have noticed though is Nurses. I have seen several nurses with a Kindle. In the last two years I have had a family member or two in the hospital and have seen Nurses reading on a Kindle. Had one Nurse ask to look at mine and asked me questions about it. Later that evening she came back to me and said she went online and ordered herself one!


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I now have a Kindle at home - I'd say it's fairly domesticated. 

Also, two of my co-workers just got Kindles!

Before this month, I hadn't seen any except the displays at Staples.


----------

